# How to remove window stopper?



## adamt11 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello,

Today I tried to remove a safety stopper on my window. I used a spoon to try and wrench it out, but instead of coming out the metal got bent and now the window won't close!

How can I remove this safety stopper? I've included a photo.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks like two rivets hold it on. they probably need to be ground or filed off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why does it need to come off?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Those stops are there to keep someone from trying to pull the window out further to gain entry. Back up and take a full shot of the whole window.


----------



## adamt11 (Sep 29, 2015)

I want to remove the two bolts for replacement. How do I do it? What tool can I use? Could regular pliers turn them out since they don't have a 'x' for a screwdriver?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Instead of a regular pair of pliers, see if they will unscrew with a pair of vise grip pliers (see pic below). If not, they're rivets as mentioned. 

It could always be dremmeled off. I would hate to do that because it's there for a reason and you may screw up the frame in another way.

Another idea; That security bracket looks like it's bent around the metal frame. Can't tell by the pic, is it possible to remove the metal frame where it's attached and see if it can be removed that way. Looks like a couple of regular Philips head screws.

If all attempts fail, see if you can just bend that piece back where it was so the window closes again and call it a day. Just a couple more ideas.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Why are you still trying to remove the safety stops? If you find the mfg info, you can most likely find the instructions on their website, or they can send you the information by email.


----------

